# Things That Are Difficult to Say When Drunk



## Jade Tigress (Jan 6, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]THINGS THAT ARE DIFFICULT TO SAY WHEN DRUNK:
        1. Innovative
        2. Preliminary
        3. Proliferation
        4. Cinnamon

        THINGS THAT ARE *VERY DIFFICULT *TO SAY WHEN DRUNK:
        1. Specificity
        2. Anti-constitutionalistically
        3. Passive-aggressive disorder
        4. Transubstantiate

        THINGS THAT ARE *DOWN RIGHT IMPOSSIBLE *TO SAY WHEN DRUNK:
        1. No thanks, I'm married.
        2. Nope, no more booze for me!
        3. Sorry, but you're not really my type.
        4. Kebab? No thanks, I'm not hungry.
        5. Good evening, officer. Isn't it lovely out tonight?
        6. Oh, I couldn't! No one wants to hear me sing karaoke.
        7. I'm not interested in fighting you.
        8. Thank you, but I won't make any attempt to dance, I have no         coordination. I'd hate to look like a fool!
        9. I must be going home now, as I have to work in the morning.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 6, 2010)

I can barely pronouce most of those words now, I haven't had a drink yet today!!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 6, 2010)

ROFLKLITA!

I think I need laminated flash cards pre-prepared for the [FONT=&quot]"THINGS THAT ARE *DOWN RIGHT IMPOSSIBLE *TO SAY WHEN DRUNK" - that could save a lot of problems :lol:.
[/FONT]


----------



## Big Don (Jan 6, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> ROFLKLITA!
> 
> I think I need laminated flash cards pre-prepared for the [FONT=&quot]"THINGS THAT ARE *DOWN RIGHT IMPOSSIBLE *TO SAY WHEN DRUNK" - that could save a lot of problems :lol:.
> [/FONT]


You could have them printed on T shirts for your drinking buddies to wear...


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2010)




----------

